# LGPL, MPL Frage



## Wepster (11. Jan 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Lizenzen.

Ich entwickle gerade eine Client-Server Software die auf der Server Seite Frameworks benutzt die unter LGPL stehen und MPL. Da das ganze eigentlich nicht Opensource sein sollte wollte ich mal wissen ob ich diese Frameworks überhaupt benutzen darf. Ich verändere die Frameworks nicht und binde sie ganz normal ein. 

Bei LGPL sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen oder ? Bei der MPL bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jan 2011)

Wenn ihr das System rein firmenintern einsetzt und nicht weitergebt, sind die Lizenzen erstmal egal. Erst in dem Moment wo ihr an eine Distribution denkt müssen die Lizenzbestimmungen beachtet werden.


----------



## Wepster (11. Jan 2011)

Naja ich plane schon den Client frei über das Internet zu Verfügung zu stellen.
Der Server dagegen wo die Frameworks ja zum Einsatz kommen nicht.

Gegenfalls wird mit Werbung versucht irgendwann auf der Webseite bestimmte kosten wie Server usw. zum teil finanziert zu bekommen.

Die ganzen Lizenzen sind für mich irgendwie sehr undurchsichtig was man nun darf und was nicht 
Finde leider auch keinen wirklichen Vergleich oder was vergleichbares wo drauf steht was man mit welcher Lizenz machen darf.
Nerviges Thema


----------



## tuxedo (12. Jan 2011)

Wenn du nur den Client verteilst, und der Client die Frameworks nicht benutzt, dann kommts nur auf die Lizenzen der Libs an die der Client sonst noch benutzt. Der Server ist davon losgelöst. 

- Alex


----------

